# board for flat tricks



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

I want a board for flat tricks and buttering without miss a lot of stability and speed. Wich one do you recommend me from this list:

- Smokin KT22
- Rome Agent Rocker
- Bataleon Goliath
- Ride Machete

thanks for your help!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You do realize that's like asking for a bike that's super light and responsive but inexpensive. You just can't have all three. Just like you really can't have a super buttery board that doesn't loose stability.

You're best bets are going to be an Bataleon Fun Kink, K2 Parkstar, CAPiTA UltraFear, Nitro Rook, Rome Postermania.


----------



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

so is impossible to make flat tricks with any of that 4 boards I said? are all of them freeride boards and any of them are a little bit soft with a good pop?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

U can butter any board if u know how to. People these days think that they cant take jib board to pow or butter with stiff freeride board. Its doable...u just need work harder. Back on topic..u can butter any of those board pretty easily but still have enough stability.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Machete

or

Agent Rocker

What's your stats? Weight, boot size, height?

The Machete has a narrow waist so depending on your boot size, you might need to go wide. It also supports a lower weight range compared to other boards of its size. This means if you normally ride a 156, you might need to ride a 158 for the Machete.


----------



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

6'1", 195lb, boot size 12. I need a wide board so that's the reason because I choose that ones, all of them have wide chance.


----------



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

so maybe Smokin KT-22 and Bataleon Goliath are not so good for flat like Rome Agent Rocker or Ride Machete?


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

i like the rome agent rocker out of those but i would also look at the bataleon evil twin. taht will give u great butterability with the triple base tech, on true twin board, mid flex and positive camber between the bindings for pop, edge grip/all mountain use. best of both worlds with focus on flat tricks!

in my opinion, id also look at the never summer evo, or the capita indoor survival. both are true twin boards aimed at freestyle/park/flat tricks, but also have characteristics to be a great all mountain board. cant go wrong with either of those 4 in my opinion, itd just be personal preference to wat u like.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

buy a board for snowboarding.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm going to completely ignore the list and suggest to check out a Omatic Celebrity. The rocker and BS tech should make it super fun for buttering. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Omatic Celebrity BS with K2 Formulas My Take


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I ride a smokin KT22. Its a great board for anything except buttering. Way to stiff for that. Lots of Pop and it loves to go fast but not really any good for flat land tricks.


----------

